# Unimog



## Chris Elliott (Feb 17, 2004)

This is a pic of my first Unimog 406 with an S-3 Schmidt blower.


----------



## Chris Elliott (Feb 17, 2004)

This is my second 406 with a 9' Fisher and "back blade".


----------



## Chris Elliott (Feb 17, 2004)

I hate it when I do that.


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

OOOH! I like those. Are you familiar with the pinzgaur? And if so are you aware of anyone using them for snow removal? And if you don't mind one more question, did you find these at local municipality auctions?

I just noticed the link under your name, will check that out. Thank you.


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Those are truely awesome vehicles. I don't think that there is an attachment that they don't make.:waving:


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

Are you familiar with the pinzgaur? And if so are you aware of anyone using them for snow removal? And if you don't mind one more question, did you find these at local municipality auctions?

Pinzgauer? I've got a 710M here. I've sold a few and one 6x6 712M. (6 wheel drive with differential locks on all 3 axles).

You can find some real bargans at auctions because most people don't know what they are and don't know all the parts are still being made and available.

There is a dealer in Switzerland making a lightweight plow for the Pinz but I wouldn't do too much plowing with one due to the chassis design. (see below)


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

I tell you i always wanted a mog to call my own, well maybe when i retire maybe....Rob


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

well maybe when i retire maybe....

Hi Rob,

As in maybe you won't retire?

This is how I set up the 406 in the summer. Either the chipper on front (Ducker 7" w/ hydraulic feed) or a dozer blade. The bed tips 3 ways so you don't need to unhitch the trailer when you dump.


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Who knows? I once had a chance to buy one 10 or so years ago. They had been retired units that Cleveland had been using. A guy I know had bought up 5 or so in an auction. If im rembering rite he was selling them for a couple thousand a piece. Needless to say they didnt last long.....Rob

Btw. Thats a slic idea of putting a woodchipper on the front end. Can you raise and lower the unit?


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

Btw. Thats a slic idea of putting a woodchipper on the front end. Can you raise and lower the unit?

Hi Rob,

The Ducker chipper line is big in Germany. They make front mount units specifically for the Unimog and MB-Trac. The front PTO on the Mog is reverse rotation from typical tractors so it's a problem to bolt on an AG unit.

Most implements that work on Mogs have a common mount system so swapping between them is easy. I swing the chipper mount out to rest above my mounting plate then hydraulically lower the mount, raising the chipper and then pin it in the operating position. The truck hydraulics run the feed.

Take a look at: 
http://www.duecker.de/homepage.html 
Click on Holzhacker 
Click on 960
All in German but the pics give you the gist.

Also take a look at their Mix Schreder DMS (trailerable compost maker)


----------



## jeepboy (Nov 13, 2003)

My friend has one that he runs on old fryer oil,that he gets for free from arbys. He filters it and uses a heater. Neat vehicle,geared to run over anything,and built tough.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

I agree with everyone else, those are way to cool !!


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

My friend has one that he runs on old fryer oil,

The problem with doing that is when running the exhaust smells like french fries. Gives you the munchies...

There's a few guys on the Mog list either running or planning to run bio diesel.

Chris

78 Unimog 406 w/ 10' Fisher
www.offroad-imports.com


----------



## crashz (Jan 12, 2004)

Where can you find a good mog these days? What does a used one cost. I've seen a few off roaders use the axles from these because of the ruggedness and clearances. Fantastic vehicles. How do they run on a highway? Will they get up to 65-70 mph? Is it like running bulldozer at that speed? 

Sorry for all the ?????


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy (Dec 22, 2003)

What does an un equiped machine go for? Something like that needs work and paint, a project truck as some may say. Thanks, Chris


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

Where can you find a good mog these days? What does a used one cost. 

What does an un equiped machine go for? Something like that needs work and paint, a project truck as some may say. 

Ok, I gotta warn you guys. I started out 5 years ago when I bought my first one and now I have 16 here in RI and 4 in Germany, 1 in Denmark, and we just bid on 15 in Belgium. It's a disease. One isn't enough.

I think I'm supposed to take this off list because dealers aren't supposed to troll for business here. So I'll offer generic info. There are units that come up at auctions locally that typically were imported by Case, Goodyear, and Schmidt in the mid 70s to mid 80s. All those companies stopped importing and now there's a small group of dealers importing European units. (I'm one).

There's a link on my Links Page that explains the history of the Unimog. They range from very small to quite large. No options to fully AG equipped. They are still made and the U-500 is being sold today by Freightliner in the US. (starting price around $110,000.) with a Freightliner badge. (Freightliner is owned by Daimler Chrysler as are names like American LaFrance and LTI).

You can buy a 404 gas engine Mog project truck for as little as $5000., a fix-er-up-er 406 (same style as mine) for as little as $3000. at an auction to $30,000. for a restored fully equipped AG unit, and there's a number of larger styles that range from $15,000. to $100,000.

If you're looking for a very basic 1960s gas engine truck without power steering or hydraulics you can get a real nice one (hard top or convertible) for $8,000. A turnkey 406 for $16,000. with power steering, air over hydraulic brakes, 4 front hydraulics.

Mogs aren't fast. Speeds range from 47 to 62 mph +/- depending on which style, tires and axles. If you want to go off road or push a plow they are very capable. My 406 has a shorter turning radius than a CJ-7 and I push a 10 foot plow, it's also a convertible. (Those Ukranian working women really dig guys that drive a convertible Unimog <bg>).

If anyone has specific questions please Email off list.

Chris Elliott
[email protected]
www.offroad-imports.com


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy (Dec 22, 2003)

One more question, are these machines street legal according to the government? I mean can I register and insure it for street use? Chris


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

One more question, are these machines street legal according to the government? I mean can I register and insure it for street use? 

Hi Chris,

All imported vehicles over 25 years of age are legal for on road use. EPA regulates up to 21 years of age. There are many Unimogs registered in the US and in every state, even tough states like VA and CT.

With my last customer I had to find him insurance because his agent got on her high horse and said it couldn't be done. I made one call and he had a quote that he went with.

Most dealers will assist buyers getting what they need to get it registered. The City of Buffalo had a fleet of 406s they used in the 70s and 80s.

Chris 
www.offroad-imports.com

The attached is last years plow truck. It's now on it's way to CA to plant olive trees.


----------



## jsheedy75 (Jan 31, 2004)

I think I may need to get one of these. I would love to check one out, but then I would probably buy one.


----------



## snowbiter (Feb 10, 2004)

Unimogr, Love the unimogs! I have spent many hours lookin at unimog links in the past and have been to your site before.One of the coolest things I ever found on unimogs was a 12min promo video at atkinson vos ltd. It downloads real fast .

check out:
http://www.unimogs.co.uk/
click on videos


----------



## kl0an (Dec 12, 2003)

There's a guy up on the hillside here in Anchorage, that still has 12 Unimogs of varying configurations that he's been trying to sell for a couple of years. A gut I used to work for bought one with a 12' x 4' high plow on the front, it was about an 82 model for $15K. They aren't cheap, that's for sure but, I guarantee, there's not another truck in town in it's size range that'll out push it. He uses the truck on a road south of town that goes up from 0 to 2500 feet in a very short run.. 

Up here they're considered farm tractors so they don't require a license like a regular truck does. 

If anyone is interested, I can find out some more info, just remember, ya gotta come up here to get them.. I don't know if he'd ship them out.. Might though, never know.

Paul Jordan
Anchorage, AK


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

There's a guy up on the hillside here in Anchorage, that still has 12 Unimogs of varying configurations that he's been trying to sell for a couple of years. 

I've seen posts on the Unimog list about his inventory. Freight is a killer. It's less expensive for me to import from Europe than to transport from Alaska.

Chris Elliott
www.offroad-imports.com


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Did you know it would be cheaper for me to Import a mog from Europe then for me to send a quad from Ohio to Utah? Think ive been bitten by the mog bug!!!!!!...Rob


----------



## mole (Oct 18, 2003)

they just did a show on the mog last night on the discovery channel. That tuck is amazing.


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

I saw that too. Or one similar, with the jet trucks and police tactical response mobile unit. Modern Marvels, Extreme Trucks on History Channel. I missed 10 minutes or so of the Unimog section so I'm hoping to catch it again.

I really liked the obstruction detecting mowing system on the Mog.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

yup a unimog is the way to fly


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

Did you know it would be cheaper for me to Import a mog from Europe then for me to send a quad from Ohio to Utah? Think ive been bitten by the mog bug!!!!!!...

Try Jones Motor Freight (Hot Shot Transport) 352-796-0701 
They can move most anything and the drivers are real good. 
Their rates are as competitive as anyones.

The problem with buying anything in Europe now is the strong Euro. My costs have gone up something like 38% in the last 7 months.

Looks like I'll get a chance to take a pic of this years plow truck tomorrow. 6" to 10" predicted.

Chris 
78 Unimog 406 w/ 10' Fisher
www.offroad-imports.com


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

Looks like I'll get a chance to take a pic of this years plow truck tomorrow. 6" to 10" predicted. 

They lied.

3" to 5" is what came. I had one lot that was 3" of solid slush. Anyhow the pic is of this years truck.

Chris 
78 Unimog 406 w/ 10' Fisher
www.offroad-imports.com


----------



## bluenite608 (Dec 12, 2003)

those unimogs RULE!!!


----------



## IA snoman (Aug 31, 2003)

unimogr, what would either one of your plow mogs sell for? I 2 have been a fan of unimogs, but didn't know that much about them. You seem to know quite a bit, keep it coming


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

another fan of unimogs:waving: someday i would love to get one just becuase of all the uses they have.


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

what would either one of your plow mogs sell for? I 2 have been a fan of unimogs, but didn't know that much about them. You seem to know quite a bit, keep it coming

They range in price greatly. For current prices you can look here: 
www.offroad-imports.com

There's many variations and some work better on road than others. The diesel 406 has a top speed of 47 mph and the 416 at 54mph. (changing to 14.5 tires adds 4 mph) The 406 out turns a CJ-7 and will push a 10' blade.

There's 6, 8, 12, 20 and 24 speed transmissions available but the 8 and 24 work best for plowing because you can reverse in 4 speeds vs 2 in the others.

The factory hydraulics are more than adequate and I can pick the front end off the ground with the down pressure.

Choice of 2 door hard top or convertible and hard top crew cabs. 
Some of the crew cabs (Doka) have diesel fired cab / engine heaters too.

If you have other questions let me know.


----------



## Hammer_To_Fall (Jan 30, 2005)

I love this thread. It rocks! Great trucks!


----------

